# salmon



## jstartedscott (Aug 3, 2010)

well now my next project on my grill/smoker is goning to be a salmon flank  besides the recipe from the newsletter is there any other ways to smoke it. now my next problem im having right now is my fire  how i keep it hot and staying hot without going through all my wood ?


----------



## pantherfan83 (Aug 4, 2010)

Is your grill/smoker electric?  If not, you posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 4, 2010)

Give us a little more info and we can help you out. What type of smoker do you have? Are you going to brine the salmon? Are you hot or cold smoking it?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome jstartedscott,

As for your Salmon question, it depends on how you want to do your Salmon. If you want it to be well smoked Salmon for snacking and/or freezing for a long time, click on the link below, or on "Smoked Salmon" in my signature (also below).

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...ked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview

This is not for having "Salmon for dinner". That would be made quicker at higher temps, and not smoked as hard as my method. There are many good recipes on this forum for that too.

Bearcarver


----------



## jstartedscott (Aug 5, 2010)

well im gonna brine it i guess  i have a char-broil grill/smoker and im gonna hot smoke it i dont think im ready for the cold smoke yet.   and my next question/advise is how to keep the fire going hot beside adding more wood.


----------



## jstartedscott (Aug 5, 2010)

bearcarver i want to have this salmon for dinner and i dont really have a way to control my temp on the grill as i looked at your link you gave me. what would be a better way for me to smoke this.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2010)

I have never done Salmon for dinner, but I've seen a lot of real good looking ones on this forum.

IrishTbear & cowgirl come to mind, but there are many. Probably 95% of Salmon on this forum are done for dinner & they all look great!

Do a quick search, you'll have a bunch to choose from,

Bearcarver


----------



## porkaholic (Aug 5, 2010)

One time I brined several salmon steaks in order to smoke them the next day.  I missed one package in the back of the fridge and it stayed in the brine an extra 4-5 hours.  Upon finding this package I put the salmon in the oven at 250 for about an hour or so and it turned out fantastic.  I see no reason why you could not put it on the smoker at 250 for an hour or so and come out with the same results only with a smokey flavor.


----------

